# Scales For Wine/Beer Making



## djrockinsteve (Jan 31, 2011)

Below is a photo of the scale I use for weighing oak, sugar, sulfite etc. For those of you who are looking to be a little more consistant this one is an option.







I bought it at Bed Bath and Beyond. It ws $19.99, and can switch to ounces or grams in a touch of a button. It will weigh up to 6.6 pounds with a starting point of .1 ounce or 1 gram. Battery powered and can zero out if you place a cup to contain liquid or small ingredients.

The glass tray is removable and is battery powered. It will automatically shut off when inactive after a few minutes.

Just FYI for everyone.


----------



## ffemt128 (Jan 31, 2011)

I have a scale also. Use it all the time. Max capacity 11 lbs I think and goes to .1 oz or gram as you state.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 31, 2011)

This is the scale I just ordered from Amazon. It reads down to .1 gram instead of 1 gram. Also just a note the flyer that came out today from Harbor Freight also has a .1 gram scale in it for less than $15.00.


----------



## ffemt128 (Jan 31, 2011)

Runningwolf said:


> This is the scale I just ordered from Amazon. It reads down to .1 gram instead of 1 gram. Also just a note the flyer that came out today from Harbor Freight also has a .1 gram scale in it for less than $15.00.



May have to check that out at Harbor Freight. They are only 10 minutes down the road from me.


----------



## ibglowin (Jan 31, 2011)

The main thing I have found with these scales are they are not very accurate at the 1-10gm range. They are much better in the 20-100gm range. YMMV as they say. I would suggest seeing if you could find an inexpensive set of balance weights like this one so you can actually see how accurate your model is at the low end range which is where we as home winemakers usually work.


----------



## Tom (Jan 31, 2011)

this is what I have from Amazon. Goes to 75#. Good for oz or up to 75#

Spend a few bucks more and free ship over $25


http://www.amazon.com/Weighmax-2822-75LB-shipping-Battery-Included/dp/B002U4OEDS/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1296506897&sr=8-2


----------



## Runningwolf (Feb 3, 2011)

After checking some of my wines today for S02 with the Vinmetrica meter I realized most of my wines were low on sulfite needing additional amounts less then a gram. This was definitely a good reason for getting a scale that reads down to .1 gram instead of just 1 gram. 
Mike I did order a weight with it for calibrating.


----------

